# horror movie scene we'd like to see



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very amusing. Those seem like something from _Cracked Monster Party_.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I've loved Jack Davis for years.


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah i recognized the Cracked art as well. Anyone remember when they would do the body counts from all the Friday the 13ths? They would catalog every kill with how it was done using little icons.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

lol classic never get tired of halloween comics


----------



## Son-of-Thing (Dec 7, 2007)

Jack Davis' art is fantastic -- and very funny. (I really like Drac's little "skull-cufflinks"...)

Is this from _Cracked_, or _Mad Magazine_...? ('Seems I remember a "Scenes We'd Like To See" feature in _Mad_, once upon a time..., but there's been a lot of ectoplasm under the bridge since then, so to speak.)

Whatever, thanks so much, Dr. Z, for posting this! Always a treat to viddy some of Davis' work (and just in time for this year's Halloween Invitation paste-ups... _hmmmm_)

MSC, 
SOT


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Classic, wonderful commic artistry!


----------

